# New Oak stick



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Just finished, nothing too exciting, oak root handle.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice knob stick Alador, well done.


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

A knob stick is always exciting!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice! That is a very straight stick.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

That is good looking stick.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking stick!

Rodney


----------



## alador (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone.



LilysDad said:


> Nice! That is a very straight stick.


It wasn't quite that straight originally, I steam straightened it. Didn't get it perfect but good enough for my use.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done!!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks fine. I like that you have a "before" shot. Shows that even rather "simple" sticks have come a long way from their natural state.


----------



## BigDaddy (Aug 21, 2016)

I like the dark bark! Beautiful grain...


----------

